# Cocoa Beach, Florida   2 Bed, 2 Bath, Direct Ocean View  Jan 1-8 2022.  $800



## Neesie (Dec 1, 2021)

2 Bed, 2 Bath Penthouse unit features a balcony 26 feet wide directly facing the Atlantic Ocean (8th Floor).
Sleeps 6  (1200 square feet).
Newly remodeled kitchen and baths feature granite countertops, new flooring throughout, free WiFi, laundry in unit, 3 flat screen tvs.
Master bedroom has a king size bed and the second bedroom has two singles.
Pool, sauna, whirlpool, basketball, tiki bar and other activities on site as well as a restaurant.  Covered parking.  Great oceanfront location!
Walking distance to Cocoa Beach Pier and Ron Jon's Surf Shop.   One hour from the attractions surrounding Orlando.
View rocket launches from the balcony if the timing is right.


----------



## stevieian (Dec 3, 2021)

Name of the resort Please ?  Thanks,  Paul


----------



## chapjim (Dec 3, 2021)

Sounds like The (cleverly named) Resort on Cocoa Beach, except walking distance from the pier and Ron Jon is a stretch.  So, maybe not!


----------



## Neesie (Dec 4, 2021)

stevieian said:


> Name of the resort Please ?  Thanks,  Paul


Dis


chapjim said:


> Sounds like The (cleverly named) Resort on Cocoa Beach, except walking distance from the pier and Ron Jon is a stretch.  So, maybe not!



Discovery Beach Resort
300 Barlow Ave.


----------



## chapjim (Dec 4, 2021)

Neesie said:


> Dis
> 
> 
> Discovery Beach Resort
> 300 Barlow Ave.



The first thing that made me think ROCB was two twins in the second bedroom.  I've alway thought that was a configuration that would only fit some families (eg., two same sex children or very young mixed sex children).  I suppose the sleeper adds flexibility.

Thanks!


----------



## 70mach1428 (Dec 15, 2021)

Hi
Is this available still
Thanks
Daryl


----------



## Neesie (Dec 16, 2021)

70mach1428 said:


> Hi
> Is this available still
> Thanks
> Daryl


Yes


----------



## 70mach1428 (Dec 28, 2021)

Hi
Is this still available


----------



## Neesie (Dec 28, 2021)

Sorry, I just let it go this morning to a friend.


----------



## swditz (Dec 28, 2021)

Which unit? We own week 7 unit 816. Love that resort. Be there in february.


----------



## Neesie (Dec 28, 2021)

swditz said:


> Which unit? We own week 7 unit 816. Love that resort. Be there in february.


Same unit... 816!   It is a beauty, and they keep it nicely maintained!


----------

